

A List Of Device Screen Resolutions, by OS - hdragomir
http://generatedcontent.org/post/34217358607/deviceresolution

======
Dragonai
I'm absolutely psyched about HTC's J Butterfly and DLX devices. Can't wait to
see that 1080p phone screen in person.

~~~
hdragomir
I think added physical display size would also prove useful.

Those 1080p beasts should be pretty big, right?

~~~
dstorey
I’ve added 1080p to Android. The currently announced phone has a 5" diagonal.
I'd like to include screen size too, but I'm not sure how to include it in the
table. Having a row for each resolution/size combo would end up a bit much.
Especially on Android. I may be able to do some nested table design somehow.

